# diagram of bmw E38 728i Engine



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

Anyone have a diagram of a bmw E38 728i 1998 engine showing which parts should be covered up before doing an engine detail. It hasnt been done since 1998 and i dont want to screw up any electrics.
thanks
todds


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Will these diagrams help?


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks very much soul boy 68 i appreciate your effort.Just what i wanted:thumb:
regards
todds


----------

